# Topics > Military AI and robotics >  "The Future of Robotic Warfare", Innovators, Bloomberg TV, USA, 2010

## Airicist

Innovators, Episode 4, Part 1 of 4: The Future of Robotic Warfare

Uploaded on May 7, 2010




> Robotic warriors and smart computerized weapons are changing the face of defense systems.

----------


## Airicist

Innovators, Episode 4, Part 2 of 4: The Future of Robotic Warfare

Uploaded on May 7, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Innovators, Episode 4, Part 3 of 4: The Future of Robotic Warfare

Uploaded on May 7, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Innovators: The Future of Robotic Warfare

Published on May 7, 2010




> May 7 (Bloomberg) -- Robotic warriors and smart computerized weapons are changing the face of defense systems.

----------

